# GM Prepares U.S. Market for its Diesels



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Here comes GM... see the infographic on the second page of the article as to what GM is already doing wrong...

 
*GM Prepares U.S. Market for its Diesels, Chevy Cruze to Debut First*



> Come this fall, General Motors will become the first U.S. automaker to offer a clean diesel for sale here and the first U.S. automaker to offer any diesel passenger car in over two decades.
> The 2013 &#8230;


 Article continues here


----------



## hotrod2448 (Jun 2, 2007)

Ad might as well say:

Remember those disastrous diesels we made back in the 80's? The ones with an apparent total lack of engineering or durability testing even... Well, this is nothing like those. Oh, you don't remember those cars (because unless you are over 40 you probably don't) well, never mind that then. This car is sweet. Hey, why are you walking away?


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

hotrod2448 said:


> Ad might as well say:
> 
> Remember those disastrous diesels we made back in the 80's? The ones with an apparent total lack of engineering or durability testing even... Well, this is nothing like those. Oh, you don't remember those cars (because unless you are over 40 you probably don't) well, never mind that then. This car is sweet. Hey, why are you walking away?


BMW was much more subtle with its "change" commercial for the 335d. Yes there was a smoky truck but it was subtle.


----------



## hotrod2448 (Jun 2, 2007)

JSpira said:


> BMW was much more subtle with its "change" commercial for the 335d. Yes there was a smoky truck but it was subtle.


I actually think VW did it best. Don;t bring up the past just point out how they are better than the "future".


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

hah ... I forgot about the VW commercials with the old "german bug" ... there are so many failed designs in GMs past that it often makes me second guess any appeal one of their modern cars has to me.


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

I think all the credit goes to VW for this new push for diesels recently. I was quite happy with my '10 Jetta TDI Wagon and I'm very happy with my BMW diesel. I now have two requirements for my cars going forward. German + diesel.

Hopefully this means I can get a F30 diesel, if not, I'm going back to Audi who has promised an A4 TDI in the future


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

AutoUnion said:


> I think all the credit goes to VW for this new push for diesels recently. I was quite happy with my '10 Jetta TDI Wagon and I'm very happy with my BMW dealer. I now have two requirements for my cars going forward. German + diesel.
> 
> Hopefully this means I can get a F30 diesel, if not, I'm going back to Audi who has promised an A4 TDI in the future


No interest in the A6 TDI they also said is coming?


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Snipe656 said:


> No interest in the A6 TDI they also said is coming?


I really want something smaller as a DD, but if Audi gives us the A6 3.0TDI Quattro, who am I to complain? The new A6 is a fantastic car that I would love to own :thumbup:


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Great! That would put the CFE rating high enough to take some of the heat off the more profitable larger SUV's which have experienced a resurgance in sales recently. I can't wait for a diesel Acadia or Tahoe that would be great. Actually I had an "old" diesel Oldsmobile (the 6 cyl) that worked great as long as I owned the car. Couldn't fault it, great mileage and little smoke. Did rattle a bit -- but all the diesels did back then, including the BMWs, Volvos, Nissans, Toyotas and Mercedes. I still see some of the old M-B diesels on the road out here (no salt on the roads and cars last longer) still plugging along. Just yesterday I saw a pristine 60's 190d driven by an older gal who probably bought it new back in the day. Great looking car even today. Bring them on, the more the merrier!:angel:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

I see old Mercedes diesels on the road all the time. Anything from the old 190D to the 350SDL models. I do not see too many of the ones past the 126 chassis though and when I do they seem to be in rougher shape than the older cars. I used to sometimes see an old Volvo diesel wagon. Something I can't recall seeing on the road in a very long time is the older VW diesels.

A big diesel SUV would be nice. Of course Ford did that for awhile with the Excursions and I sometimes wish I had bought one of those when they still were around.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

I saw an old MB DIESEL and it was in pristine condition here in Puerto Rico a couple of days ago. As far as next vehicle it would a DIESEL p/u if only VW brings their 2lt Diesel p/u I might buy one


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

The Excursion was (I think) the last of the big SUV diesels -- although there still is a diesel van but that is a hard core work unit. The Chev Suburban and Tahoe were the last of the General's offerings -- still command a premium price if you can find one. Most folks want to hang on to them it seems. The Tahoe oiler was only offered as a 2 dr (I wanted one, but needed 4 doors). I see an old Rabbit diesel pickup around every now and again, still looks good. I don't know why VW doesn't bring that nice diesel pick up (don't remember the name) they sell everywhere but here and also bring the new Passat Sportwagen, or Tiguan in TDI here. I think they are really missing a bet.:angel:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

VW does not seem to import a whole lot of their TDI cars here. Isn't the Jetta, Tourag, and Passat all made here? With the Jetta and Tourag being US specific cars.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

JSpira said:


> BMW was much more subtle with its "change" commercial for the 335d. Yes there was a smoky truck but it was subtle.


I seem to recall seeing a smoky Volvo and Mercedes in that ad as well.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah, a VERY smokey Volvo is what I think of instantly when I think of that BMW ad.


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

Given that GM sells a ton of diesels in Europe I think their diesel drivetrains here won't be any more trouble prone than their other products.I've never seen any mention of where these GM diesels will be built...Europe?...the US?...Mexico?


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

It is more of working past the stereotypes they gathered during the past than if it is reliable today. For example my dad would list off a long line of GM failures as to why he will never buy another GM again or he will say one word "Fiero" but everything he will list off is more than likely from the 80s, possibly the 70s, he just got burned back then and never let it go. I got burned a few times dating back to the past decade with GM automatic transmissions so I too have a hard time thinking of actually buying a GM even though things might just be fine in modern times.


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

Well everyone has their share of problems -- remember the horrible BMW engine block problems of a few years ago? The VW TDI's seem to be coming from the new plant here (Passat) or their long established Mexican complex. Only the T-eggs and (I think) the Tiguan's come from Europe these days -- with of course exceptions for the CC and Eaos, Golf and Beetle ragtops and ......:angel: I haven't had a GM car for 25 years (Caddie deVille) and it was a great car, ran like a swiss watch and I had no problems with it in 50K miles. Traded it for a 7 series, another great car -- but not so trouble free (transmission went out at 36K miles), along with some assorted other glitches (mostly electrical). I have had a number of the General's trucks and SUV's in the meantime however and all have performed beautifully. I have to say that a Chevy truck (GMC too) is my choice and making a medium duty diesel available in the SUV/pick ups would just be the icing on the cake!:thumbup:


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

UncleJ said:


> Well everyone has their share of problems


Yes, but it is when the problems keep revisiting across multiple product offerings or when it is a long line of different problems that I find it is harder for people to get past an uneasy feeling. My first vehicle was a GM truck and it went through a LOT of transmissions along with some other corner cutting issues from the factory. It took me a good 8 years before I was willing to try another and it ended up having a FEW transmission issues. At that point I was done with GM then fast forward around 7 years past that I got a Honda and it had SOME transmission issues and later I found out GM and Honda collaborated on the transmissions in that specific car. Experiences like that tend to burn people out on certain product offerings. My dad's experiences were different in that it was a string of different types of things failing on different cars.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

@Snipe656, GM and Honda had an agreement WTF!! Sounds like Chrysler-MB merger that almost bankrupted MB


----------

